
British Airways flight mistakenly lands in Scotland instead of Germany - w0mbat
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/uk-british-airways-flight-lands-in-edinburgh-scli-gbr-intl/index.html
======
java-man
an intelligence op?

~~~
w0mbat
I don't think any intelligence was involved.

